# Egg Donation - Finally getting started!



## Aunty E

I've been trying to arrange to donate my eggs since before Christmas - I've filled out reams of forms, had a gazillion blood tests and now FINALLY it's my first appointment this week :) very excited! I'm going to the London Fertility Clinic to do it, as none of the other places I got in touch with actually responded to me. You'd think that people would be keen to get in touch with you when you said you wanted to donate your eggs, but honestly, I feel like they're doing me a favour!!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

That is so amazingly generous of you! 

Best of luck with the rest of the process! :hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

Wow, didn't know you were thinking of doing this. I don't know if I could do it for a stranger but at the same time if I did it for a relative/friend then seeing the offspring would be difficult, especially if they did things different to me.

I did offer for a special person I know but unfortunately they were not able to have the drugs required. They have since adopted their beautiful daughter. Xx


----------

